# Apple Discounts



## alebowgm

I was at an Applestore the other day and someone who worked for RBC walked in and got a 15% discount on her purchase. It got me thinking. I know there is an Educational discount that Apple provides, as well as a 25% Employee Discount and a 15% friends and family discount, but what other discounts does Apple provide? I would love to see a breakdown, maybe some people in our community are eligible for discounts that they aren't even aware about!


----------



## fyrefly

15% is pretty steep.

The standards discounts are EPP (Employees of certain companies) and EDU (Education).

But the EPP is nowhere near 15% I'd say it's 5-10% depending on how expensive the item is.

EDIT: The RBC EPP Online store is accessible by anyone here:
_Removed link that is no longer valid_

Note that the prices are not 15% off...


----------



## ehMax

There's the 5-finger discount, but I don't suggest that.


----------



## mac_geek

fyrefly said:


> 15% is pretty steep.
> 
> The standards discounts are EPP (Employees of certain companies) and EDU (Education).
> 
> But the EPP is nowhere near 15% I'd say it's 5-10% depending on how expensive the item is.
> 
> EDIT: The RBC EPP Online store is accessible by anyone here:
> 
> 
> Note that the prices are not 15% off...


Thanks for the link... I wonder what the pricing strategy is... Discounts are not as deep as the EDU store on some items (MacBooks) but deeper on others (iMacs)... very interesting...


----------



## eggman

*Depends on what you're buying*

Some EPPs had a bigger discount on Software vs. Hardware.

Software (Apple software only) got %15 or so off while hardware was %8 or so.


----------



## Heart

Wow! you can play with that url and find all kinds-o-stuff.
RBC


Code:


http://www.apple.com/ca/cepp/rbc/

R.I.M


Code:


http://www.apple.com/ca/cepp/rim/

Rogers


Code:


http://www.apple.com/ca/cepp/rogers/

What does the cepp stand for:

C___________ Employee Purchase Program



Code:


http://www.apple.com/ca/cepp/apple/

 
CBC


Code:


http://www.apple.com/ca/cepp/cbc/

CRTC


Code:


http://www.apple.com/ca/cepp/crtc/

:heybaby::lmao:


----------



## alebowgm

fyrefly said:


> 15% is pretty steep.
> 
> The standards discounts are EPP (Employees of certain companies) and EDU (Education).
> 
> But the EPP is nowhere near 15% I'd say it's 5-10% depending on how expensive the item is.
> 
> EDIT: The RBC EPP Online store is accessible by anyone here:
> Apple (Canada) - RBC
> 
> Note that the prices are not 15% off...


Your right, looks as if its about 8% or so.


----------



## alebowgm

Apple (Canada) - Bank of Montreal

Apple (Canada) - Kraft

Apple (Canada) - Cisco 

Apple (Canada) - American Airlines

Apple (Canada) - Zurich Canadian Holding

Apple (Canada) - Scotiabank Group

Apple (Canada) - McDonald’s

Apple (Canada) - Hudson’s Bay Company

Apple (Canada) - BCE

Apple (Canada) - Indigo Books

Apple (Canada) - Gap

Apple (Canada) - General Motors 

Apple (Canada) - TELUS 

Apple (Canada) - CEPP - Service Plus - Redirect 

Apple (Canada) - Canada Post

Apple (Canada) - Hitachi

Apple (Canada) - State Street

Apple (Canada) - Online Support

Apple (Canada) - Conoco Phillips

Apple (Canada) - Publicis Canada

Apple (Canada) - Elevation Partners

Apple (Canada) - Corus Entertainment

Apple (Canada) - ADP

Apple (Canada) - Boeing Canada

Apple (Canada) - Sun Life Financial

Apple (Canada) - GE Canada

Apple (Canada) - Air Canada Jazz

Apple (Canada) - Sutton

Apple (Canada) - TD Bank

Apple (Canada) - JP Morgan

Apple (Canada) - Torstar

Apple (Canada) - Bank of America

Apple (Canada) - Universal Music

Apple (Canada) - WPP

Apple (Canada) - Celestica

Apple (Canada) - WestJet

Apple (Canada) - Raytheon

Apple (Canada) - CTVglobemedia

Apple (Canada) - PetroCanada

Apple (Canada) - CHIP

Apple (Canada) - Fairmont

Apple (Canada) - SAP Canada

Apple (Canada) - Aquent

Apple (Canada) - The Jim Pattison Group

Apple (Canada) - Deloitte & Touche

Apple (Canada) - Air Canada

Apple (Canada) - Regis Corporation

Apple (Canada) - CHR

Apple (Canada) - KN

Apple (Canada) - Citigroup

Apple (Canada) - FedEx

Apple (Canada) - BP

Apple - Flextronics

Apple (Canada) - Moore Canada

Apple (Canada) - Intel

Apple (Canada) - Thomson Reuters Corporation

Apple (Canada) - Nike

Apple (Canada) - PSP

Apple (Canada) - Ernst & Young

Apple (Canada) - TeleTech

Apple (Canada) - General Motors

Apple (Canada) - Astral Media

Apple (Canada) - United Rentals of Canada

Apple (Canada) - Mercedes-Benz Canada

Apple (Canada) - BearingPoint

Apple (Canada) - Time Warner

Apple (Canada) - Oracle

Apple (Canada) - State Farm Insurance

Apple (Canada) - Quarter Century Club

Apple (Canada) - Autodesk

Apple (Canada) - Magna International

Apple (Canada) - KatzGroup

Apple (Canada) - Pitney Bowes

Apple (Canada) - H&R Block

Apple (Canada) - Manulife Financial

Apple (Canada) - Nielsen Company

Apple (Canada) - Reed Elsevier

Apple (Canada) - Roots

Apple (Canada) - InterActiveCorp

Apple (Canada) - Stream

Apple (Canada) - Royal & Sun Alliance

Apple (Canada) - Ceridian

Apple (Canada) - Bertelsmann

Apple (Canada) - 3M Club

Apple (Canada) - Pearson

Apple (Canada) - Canadian Printing Industries Association 

Apple (Canada) - Starbucks Canada

Apple (Canada) - ATI

Apple (Canada) - Lockheed Martin

Apple (Canada) - Morgan Stanley

Apple (Canada) - Compuware

Apple (Canada) - Indigo Books

Apple (Canada) - First Alert

Apple (Canada) - Xerox Canada

Apple (Canada) - Cineplex

Apple (Canada) - Gap

Apple (Canada) - Minacs

Apple (Canada) - Novell

Apple (Canada) - Mazda


----------



## rrraven

Cool, thanks for the list and all the links! Interesting, the few I checked do indeed sell iMacs cheaper than the education discount.
(Bottom model is $1199 regular, $1149 education discount, $1127 employee discount).
Not quite enough to bother going in and picking up a quick job temporarily at McDonalds or Starbucks, LOL.


----------



## alebowgm

Agreed, but if you have a friend who works at any of the establishments, its a good way to save a little dough.


----------



## groovetube

Oh my god. My wife's company is on that list...

edit: wow,she didn't even know about it. MBP almost 200 bucks off.

This, is a brilliant discovery.


----------



## lily18

When you buy through such a discount, do you have to show proof that you're an employee? I've purchased through the education store, and while I am a university student, they asked for no proof of verification that I was a student, so basically anyone could get the discount. I wonder if they've changed that...


----------



## spiffychristian

.


----------



## Niteshooter

CEPP = Corporate Employee Purchase Plan

I've never seen 15% either we get 10% on new product, no discount on refurbs which sometimes still works out a lot cheaper. I can buy at any Apple Store as long as I show proof of employment or order online.


----------



## Niteshooter

groovetube said:


> Oh my god. My wife's company is on that list...
> 
> edit: wow,she didn't even know about it. MBP almost 200 bucks off.
> 
> This, is a brilliant discovery.



Oh oh.....


----------



## alebowgm

Yep, just need to show proof you work where you do, just like if you go into the stores and want to use the education discount.


----------



## Glipt

Or just fire up the CEPP of your choice at F Shop or B Buy (Before you talk to them) and get them to price match.


----------



## mrhud

alebowgm said:


> Yep, just need to show proof you work where you do, just like if you go into the stores and want to use the education discount.


It also states you can be a family member. Besides bringing the employee with you, I wonder how you would prove you're family?


----------



## Silv

Heh, not really...

I ordered my MBP months after I ceased to work for IBM.


----------



## alebowgm

The URL for those links are changing soon.. it will be


> http://store.apple.com/ca/go/eppstore/INSERT_STORE_OR_COMPANY_HERE


some updated links...



> Rogers Communications (Shopping Agreement - Apple Store (Canada))
> BCE (Shopping Agreement - Apple Store (Canada))
> TELUS (Shopping Agreement - Apple Store (Canada))
> Gap Inc. (Shopping Agreement - Apple Store (Canada))
> Hudson's Bay Company (Shopping Agreement - Apple Store (Canada))
> McDonalds Canada (Shopping Agreement - Apple Store (Canada))
> Petro Canada (Shopping Agreement - Apple Store (Canada))
> RBC (Shopping Agreement - Apple Store (Canada))
> CIBC (Shopping Agreement - Apple Store (Canada))
> Bank of Nova Scotia (Shopping Agreement - Apple Store (Canada))
> Bank of Montreal (Shopping Agreement - Apple Store (Canada))
> TD Canada Trust (Shopping Agreement - Apple Store (Canada))
> General Motors (Shopping Agreement - Apple Store (Canada))
> Ford Motor Company (Shopping Agreement - Apple Store (Canada))
> Timmies (Shopping Agreement - Apple Store (Canada))
> Loblaws (Shopping Agreement - Apple Store (Canada))


----------



## kingpin2005

*minacs link*

hi can someone update the link for minacs company its not working anymore

txs


----------



## pm-r

The original posting on page 1 now links to here for me:
https://www.apple.com/ca_epp_174534/shop

But don't forget the original link was posted eight years ago!!!

What exactly were you looking for????

As for minacs itself:


> The company is now part of Concentrix, a wholly owned subsidiary of SYNNEX Corporation (NYSE: SNX) and a business services company.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Minacs





- Patrick
======


----------



## kingpin2005

That link doesn’t work anymore. I was wondering if someone has the updated link, cause minacs has good discounts

Thanks for ur reply


----------



## SINC

kingpin2005 said:


> That link doesn’t work anymore. I was wondering if someone has the updated link, cause minacs has good discounts
> 
> Thanks for ur reply


Good grief, you join and dig up at seven-year-old link and complain. 

Here is a hint. Read current threads and forget old ones. Is that so hard to understand?


----------



## kingpin2005

Easy SINC new to this had the old link working for few year that’s why I was asking.

Go enjoy a cold one and watch The Leafs game


----------



## SINC

kingpin2005 said:


> Easy SINC new to this had the old link working for few year that’s why I was asking.
> 
> Go enjoy a cold one and watch The Leafs game


Gotcha on the cold one, gonna pass on the Leafs though, just like they've passed on their fans for decades now. Besides, not a hockey fan at all.


----------



## pm-r

> Besides, not a hockey fan at all.



+1 for years now. Maybe they should've changed the name to "Fights On ice" or something similar. Text





- Patrick
======


----------



## HLReiku

Nice Xerox Canada is on there.


----------



## Bigmac02

*Re:*



ehMax said:


> There's the 5-finger discount, but I don't suggest that.


good one.


----------



## squirrelspacedragon

I know this is a pretty dead thread but I’m wondering if there’s anyone with an updated link to the company discount page(s). Specifically the Quarter Century Club.


----------



## Peterweb

I tried searching for Apple group discounts and I only ended up with dead links, like the ones here. 

You need to contact your organisation and ask if they are eligible for any discounts from Apple.


----------

